# Big guy on WFO with RS Vivid Air R2C



## Quacktacular (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys, 

First post, first question.

I have been riding since the early 90's all hardtail and rigid forks in the early days. I just purchased my first full suspension bike, a used WFO that came with some goodies that I had no idea even existed.

The bike is setup with the 140mm Reba fork and the RS Vivid Air R2C rear shock. 

I am not a light guy, 240-250 RTR. In getting the sag setup I have the shock at about 255 PSI and still pushing 30%. My concern is that 255 is getting close to the 275 MAX psi that RS notes in the tuning video and other docs.

I won't be taking routine huge drop, mostly going to use the bike as a trail rig. Hope to tackle the Whole Enchilada next season.

Does anyone have experience with running the Vivid at high pressure? Does it hold up ok?


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

You aren't running it at high pressure. You're running it where it was designed, per rock shox (they wouldn't say 275 max if 250 was the highest they wanted it). 

I ran mine at 300 for a while without incident....


----------



## Quacktacular (Nov 6, 2013)

That helps ease my mind a bit. Reading about rebuild costs had me a little nervous about asking the shock to approach the stated limit.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

That's a solid air shock.
I have a few of them.
One is on a DH bike that sees a lot of bike park use and another gets swapped on and off a long travel pedal bike depending on where and what I'm riding.
Rock Shox says you can run it at max air pressure and not worry.
One you get close to preferred sag and compression and rebound settings, you may find that 5psi +/- is all that's really needed to dial in the sag to different terrain.
I'll run 30-35% on the DH bike and 25%-30% on the pedaly bike.
It's a fun shock to adjust and it's easy to adjust.
It also does well if you "set and forget".
Service can be pretty involved on the Vivid Air depending on what needs done.


----------



## Quacktacular (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks guys for the info. I will beat on it for a while and play with the settings. Having only ridden it about 12 miles so far (all pavement with one flight of stairs) I am already loving it!


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

Norman Clydesdale said:


> Service can be pretty involved on the Vivid Air depending on what needs done.


True, it can be pretty involved, but 1: that's true of all shocks, and 2: at no point in the service instructions do they say "take it to an authorized dealer or you'll void the warranty" which I really appreciate compared to Fox.


----------

